# Another Newbie ~



## Humble (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello my name is Rebeka and I'm 32 years old and my husband is 38.

We have been trying to conceive for over a year and went to visit our GP.  We have both had tests and my bloods came back normal.

However my husband's sperm sample showed that there was no sperm present so we have been referred to a fertility clinic.

We are waiting for the obligatory nine weeks to pass before our first appointment, which is lucky for me as I have a bit of weight to lose.  I have lost a stone and a half with the same amount still to go.

But my emotions are all over the place at the moment and i thought that i would join this site just to talk to people and get advice.  We live in a very close knit community and we don't want everybody knowing what we are going through, which can be very hard not having anybody to talk to.

Rebeka


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello Rebeka!  
Welcome to fertility friends!
Sorry to hear about your fertility problems but you are in the right place to get support, I have found it a godsend!
you will find people to laugh with you   , cry with you   and pick you up when you are down   .
Well done on losing weight! I'm sure you will be fine come your clinic appointment.

Karen x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Rebeka and welcome to FF!

Huge congrats on losing the weight so far (i know how hard it is!) and good luck for your next appointment !

Nix.


----------



## cassandra_2006 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello Rebeka,

Welcome to fertility friends! I'm also new here, joined a couple of days ago, and have found the site quite useful so far (although a bit hard to navigate & find your way around in the beginning).

I'm very very sorry for your sperm analysis results. That must have been devastating news for you, especially since you haven't been trying for that long really. I also read your response to my own message- we're having similar problems as you, trying for 7 months for our 1st child, and finding out that my partner's sperm count is really really bad.

I hope we can support each other through this & find some answers. Btw, why do you say you're waiting the 'obligatory' 9 weeks for fertility appointment? Is that somehow a given that it's that amount of time? I ask because we still haven't arranged a fertility appointment so I have no idea how long it'll take until we actually have it!

Best wishes
Cassandra


----------



## Henna (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Rebeka
Welcome to FF. I'm relativt new here to.
I just wanted u to know that if u want to talk u can PM me. I can't promisse that I can answer all your questions, but I can promisse that I will "listen" to you and support you.
Good luck for your tratment, and go girl with your waight u done well so far, so just keep in there.

Myself need to lose some waight aswell before me and my dh starting our ICSI treatment.
/ Henna


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Rebeka,

Welcome to FF.

Well done for losing all that weight. As for support and advice you will find tons of it here.

Good luck with your appointment.

Take care

Kiki xx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Rebekah and welcome to FF. Sorry to hear of you're problems trying to conceive. This site is very supportive and friendly and you'll soon become addicted  
Just wanted to wish you luck with forthcoming tx.

Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Rebeka and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of what you have been through to make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave u a couple of links on the site to try out that you may find useful.

Male factors in infertility............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Starting out and diagnosis................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Rebeka 

You've had some lovely replies & Kate's left you some great links be sure to check them out 




cassandra_2006 said:


> Welcome to fertility friends! I'm also new here, joined a couple of days ago, and have found the site quite useful so far (although a bit hard to navigate & find your way around in the beginning).
> 
> Best wishes
> Cassandra



To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the help tab too 

Wishing you Friendship  &    

If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Emmahoping (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi rebeka
I am new here too, and only been registered 2 days and I have found great comfort in the messages recieved, someone has PM me who has been through exactly the same thing as me, Its a great place you will get the support you need, good luck in your journey Em x


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Rebeka  ,

Welcome to fertility friends its a great site for advice and support.

Well done on your weight loss Hun.   with your appointment sending you positive vibes   .


                                                          Strawberries x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Rebeka
I registered on here yesterday - so am new too. Finding it really useful though 
Good luck with everything
Sally


----------



## stalkcall (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Rebeka

I only registered today, and although we aren't going through the same treatment I'd be happy to give you any advice I can.  We've been trying for 3 years now, I had my bloods done, they're OK and DH's sperm OK but still no BPF, I've also had a Dye Scan which showed my tubes are OK, they can't find anything wrong so they are trying me on Clomid.  Well done on the weight loss - I have lots to lose too!

You'll find lots of useful info and support on here - eg.  diet, vitamins etc...

I have just read that Brazil nuts are good for both of you and zinc too.

Hope you achieve your dream and good luck with your appointment.  

Julie


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Rebeka,

Just wanted to say a big  . So sorry to hear what you are going through, we have a similar problem - my dh has less than half a million sperm per ml. When we first found out i was absolutely devastated and thought there was no hope for us at all. However, medicine and technology are so advanced nowadays that theres always something they can try, so i know its hard but try to stay positive. Also this site is an absolute godsend, everyone on here are so helpful, theres always loads of advice and loads of people to talk to who are in the same situation. Its helped me so much, i hope it does the same for you.
Sending you big hugs  .

Love Leanne x


----------

